# First Prints Done!



## PixelRabbit (Aug 27, 2014)

Today was the day!  My canvas prints got back from being stretched so we popped up to take a look.  I'm absolutely in LOVE with Autumn Fire, the photo of it doesn't remotely do it justice.

It was really really really awesome and really really really freaky to see them  but a woot is definitely in order!









IMG_8462-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr






IMG_8463 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr






IMG_8464-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr






IMG_8465-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr






IMG_8466-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr



This is printed on Hahnemuhle Pearl.


IMG_8468-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## sscarmack (Aug 27, 2014)

You know. This may sound mean, but it's the truth. Lol

I've never understood your work. I always looked at it and just shook my head and went along my way. 

After seeing a couple of these printed up, I honestly would hang one or two in my house. 

I get it now and understand fully about why you do what you do. 

I just wanted to let you know, I am now a fan of yours.

Keep up the interesting work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PropilotBW (Aug 27, 2014)

I love #3!!


----------



## pjaye (Aug 27, 2014)

Judi, they are beautiful!


----------



## pgriz (Aug 27, 2014)

Judi...  They need to be bigger.  Say...  4x6 (feet).  These kind of image are immersive.  Yes, those would be expensive.  But they will be worth every single little penny, in pure visual impact.  Autumn Fire, in metallic print, will just absolutely knock out anybody.  I know, baby steps.  But really - those images need to be large.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 28, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> You know. This may sound mean, but it's the truth. Lol
> 
> I've never understood your work. I always looked at it and just shook my head and went along my way.
> 
> ...


Sean, that's not mean that's awesome!!  Thanks so much for continuing to check my stuff out despite not really being on board and being open to liking it now!


PropilotBW said:


> I love #3!!


lol Never woulda guessed!  Thanks!


symplybarb said:


> Judi, they are beautiful!


Thanks Barb! 


pgriz said:


> Judi...  They need to be bigger.  Say...  4x6 (feet).  These kind of image are immersive.  Yes, those would be expensive.  But they will be worth every single little penny, in pure visual impact.  Autumn Fire, in metallic print, will just absolutely knock out anybody.  I know, baby steps.  But really - those images need to be large.



Paul, yes I can definitely see many of them printed very large, for this time around the viewing distance is so short (5ft max and most likely more like 3 ft) I made the decision to keep things small (11x14 and 12x12) so they will be viewed at their best.  Not to mention this has been a quite expensive undertaking and as you mentioned it will be an investment to get them done really big, yes, baby steps.... for now


----------



## mishele (Aug 28, 2014)

WOOT!!
They look amazing, girl!!


----------



## ronlane (Aug 28, 2014)

Now that is a heck of a collection to choose from for the secret santa pictures in December. [Here's to hoping PR gets my name.]


----------



## tirediron (Aug 28, 2014)

VERY nice Judi!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 28, 2014)

mishele said:


> WOOT!!
> They look amazing, girl!!


Thanks Mish!  


ronlane said:


> Now that is a heck of a collection to choose from for the secret santa pictures in December. [Here's to hoping PR gets my name.]


Teehee  And still metal prints to come!


tirediron said:


> VERY nice Judi!


Thanks John!


----------



## Msteelio91 (Aug 28, 2014)

Great work, I agree with sean it can be hard to appreciate some styles on a screen. Once printed, however, it really changes the feel of the image.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks Matt!


----------

